# confirming rally place



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

can anybody help please, how do I confirm my rally booking with out an email ref provisional booking


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

SGMGB said:


> can anybody help please, how do I confirm my rally booking with out an email ref provisional booking


Greetings

PM Ladyj or Boggy Mike and I'm sure they will oblige if they haven't already seen this.

Mike


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

SGMGB said:


> can anybody help please, how do I confirm my rally booking with out an email ref provisional booking


Just pm me Graham or post on the rally thread that you need confirming on

Jac


----------

